
Global Deaths Due to Various Causes and Covid-19 since 2020-01-01 - Jedd
https://public.flourish.studio/visualisation/2944635
======
nurettin
Interesting that poisonings increases towards the end. News seem to confirm
[https://www.aa.com.tr/en/americas/us-poisoning-from-
cleaners...](https://www.aa.com.tr/en/americas/us-poisoning-from-cleaners-
surges-amid-covid-19/1812305)

